# Dolomiti Superbike Ärztliches Attest



## manuel123 (22. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

Ich nehme heuer zum ersten mal am Dolomiti Superbike teil - bin schon angemeldet.
Da ich gerade in den Regelments schmökere habe ich gelesen dass ich für die Teilnahme ein "Ärzliches Attest" benötige.

Nun eine Frage an euch die vielleicht schon mal an diesem Rennen teilgenommen haben.
Wie genau wird das gehandhabt? Ich hätte mir einfach von meinen Internisten ein Attest ausstellen lassen
dass ich körperlich fit für so ein Rennen bin - oder brauch ich da eine komplette Sportärztliche Untersuchung, und das Attest womöglich noch auf Italienisch?

Oder wird dieses Attest in der Praxis dort gar nicht kontrolliert.

Danke schon im vorraus für eure Antworten


----------



## Toni172 (23. Mai 2017)

Hallo Manuel,
das sollte reichen. Ich muss aber sagen das Ich die letzten Jahre nicht nach solch einem Attest vor Ort gefragt wurde. 
Ich bin seit 2007 jedes Jahr mitgefahren. An zwei oder drei Teilnahmen wo es von mir verlangt wurde kann ich mich erinnern.

Google mal im Internet nach Attest Italien Marathon, da solltest Du solche Vordrucke finden. Teilweise zweisprachig italienisch/deutsch

Gruß Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzel_de (23. Mai 2017)

manuel123 schrieb:


> Ich nehme heuer zum ersten mal am Dolomiti Superbike teil - bin schon angemeldet.
> Da ich gerade in den Regelments schmökere habe ich gelesen dass ich für die Teilnahme ein "Ärzliches Attest" benötige.
> 
> Nun eine Frage an euch die vielleicht schon mal an diesem Rennen teilgenommen haben.
> ...


Ohne Lizenz ist in in Italien und Frankreich eine ärztliches Attest Pflicht um an einer Rennveranstaltung teilnehmen zu können. Dafür habe ich mir immer formlos eines von meinem Hausazt ausstellen lassen und ohne Aufforderung vorgezeigt. Manchmal gibt es bei den Veranstaltern auch Vorlagen.
Gefühlt nimmt die Kontrolle in Italien von Jahr zu Jahr zu. Ich würde auf jeden Fall eins mitnehmen.


----------



## on any sunday (23. Mai 2017)




----------



## Silberrücken (23. Mai 2017)

hatteste den Dottore da bestochen, oder hatte er jedem so einen Zettel gegeben, Michael?


----------



## manuel123 (24. Mai 2017)

Danke für die Antworten, ich habe gestern ein Attest erhalten - zwar auf Deutsch aber es sollte reichen..


----------



## Tischgrill (31. Mai 2017)

Bin letztes Jahr mitgefahren, und bei der Anmeldung hat man mich sehr wohl nach einem Attest gefragt. Ich habe dann meine BDR-Lizenzkarte vorgelegt und das ging dann als Alternative dazu okay. In Italien ist fast jeder Lizenzfahrer (auch die aus den hinteren Rängen), und somit ist die Zahl derer mit Attest eher gering.
Bei der Anmeldung kam mir eh alles sehr strikt vor. Ich bin in die Halle rein, und man hat mich erstmal abgefangen. Dann habe ich die ausgedruckte Meldebestätigung vorgezeigt und ich durfte passieren.


----------



## Southbike (8. Februar 2018)

ich bin mir bewusst, dass die Frage nur indirekt etwas mit dem Post zu tun hat - ist aber nun einmal der aktuellste Thread über den Dolomiti.

Ist der Marathon schon frühzeitig ausgebucht, oder kann man letztendlich bis zum Schluss abwarten?
Danke


----------

